# New Disney anti-Security Security policies



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 27, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...-removes-do-not-disturb-signs-from-rooms.html

Disney employees are now allowed to enter rooms with only a simple notification, or none at all. “Do Not Disturb” cards have been removed.

TS


----------



## frank808 (Dec 27, 2017)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...-removes-do-not-disturb-signs-from-rooms.html
> 
> Disney employees are now allowed to enter rooms with only a simple notification, or none at all. “Do Not Disturb” cards have been removed.
> 
> TS


Has been that way at aulani since we checked in on the 23rd.  Seems like they do it pretty late as it was after 5pm the past few days that they came to empty trash.  Actually no one came in yesterday to do trash service.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 27, 2017)

In this day and age when there are more terrorists and crazies who choose to hurt or kill others, hotels / resorts have to change their protocols.  I am not surprised by this proactive move from Disney and I expect others to follow suit.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 27, 2017)

Probably a good idea. I got locked/trapped in a utility laundry room at Old Key West once. Faulty door latch. So glad I was not traveling alone as my husband was able to get me out. It would have been terrible for a single parent with small kids. A guest could fall in the shower or have a medical emergency, too.

Not to mention with all the crazies now days, probably a good idea to check the rooms daily.


----------



## mtm65 (Dec 27, 2017)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2017/...-removes-do-not-disturb-signs-from-rooms.html
> 
> Disney employees are now allowed to enter rooms with only a simple notification, or none at all. “Do Not Disturb” cards have been removed.
> 
> TS



There goes another little bit of our privacy in a trade for false security


----------



## maizeandblue (Dec 28, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Has been that way at aulani since we checked in on the 23rd.  Seems like they do it pretty late as it was after 5pm the past few days that they came to empty trash.  Actually no one came in yesterday to do trash service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Surprised they are doing it already, I would think the board and owners would have to vote on a change like this.  Anyways if they do enter they better be bringing more towels every time.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 28, 2017)

wonder what the impact to dues will be...


----------



## maizeandblue (Dec 28, 2017)

maizeandblue said:


> Surprised they are doing it already, I would think the board and owners would have to vote on a change like this.  Anyways if they do enter they better be bringing more towels every time.


I did a google search and this just popped up.  Perhaps a separate thread is needed.

https://www.wired.com/story/the-las-vegas-resort-using-microwaves-to-keep-guns-out-of-its-casino/


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2017)

I hope all the casinos in Vegas and all the major hotels will look at installing this device in the future


----------



## frank808 (Dec 28, 2017)

maizeandblue said:


> Surprised they are doing it already, I would think the board and owners would have to vote on a change like this.  Anyways if they do enter they better be bringing more towels every time.


We own dvc points and do not have a seat on the board.  Disney sits on the board and hoa.  We do not have voting rights, all controlled by disney.

No towels, just emptying of trash receptacle.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2017)

maizeandblue said:


> Surprised they are doing it already, I would think the board and owners would have to vote on a change like this.  Anyways if they do enter they better be bringing more towels every time.


Legally they had this right already so it's not a change from an ability standpoint.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2017)

--Deleted--


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2018)

We had this happen to us a few weeks ago.  We had literally just checked into our room and were running late for a reservation because they did not get us in at regular check in time.  I was in the bathroom changing and the next thing I know there is someone in the doorway looking for trash.  Of course we didn't have any because we just checked in.  Not only did they catch me by surprise, but I enjoy the peace and quiet of not having housekeeping knocking on my door every AM.
There are many people I know that don't like people coming in unannounced - they worry that they might have left valuables out, or what if someone has a "service dog" or a "working dog" in the room unattended and someone just walks in?


----------



## mj2vacation (Jan 10, 2018)

We are at the Grand Floridian Villas tonight.  They have a “room occupied” sign that replaces the do not disturb. 

The new policy was not in place yet at Animal Kingdom when were there for New Year’s Eve. 

BTW, the Grand Floridian is the nicest timeshare (or hotel) that we have ever stayed in.  We have stayed at all of the Disney Resorts, most of the Marriott, 4 Seasons, and a few of the Starwood resorts. Disney did an amazing job with the entire building.


----------



## Panina (Feb 6, 2018)

At Saratoga, seven days a week, they take garbage and walk the complete unit.


----------



## kanerf (Feb 7, 2018)

Not a big deal for me.  I basically live in hotels and timeshares these days.  I am the The District Hilton Club in D.C. this week and housekeeping comes in every day, just like a regular hotel room.


----------

